

Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak thinks Edward Snowden is a 'total hero' - carlchenet
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-interview-edward-snowden-is-a-total-hero-2015-5

======
Cowicide
Obama needs to issue Snowden a pardon of some sort and allow this
whistleblower to come home without fear of retribution for helping to defend
our U.S. Constitution.

~~~
mironathetin
Do you really think he could come back to the US without living in fear? Even
if Obama pardons him officially, there may be many unhappy americans with
weapons at home, who don't like what Snowden has done.

But an official pardon would allow him to settle everywhere, for example in
Europe. That would certainly be helpful.

~~~
wamsachel
> unhappy americans with weapons at home, who don't like what Snowden has
> done.

I really doubt this is a big issue.

------
leephillips
I certainly admire Wozniak as an engineer and a person, but there is something
obscene about gushing over the cleanliness and opulent veneer of a repressive
dictatorship. Americans have been jailed there for taking pictures of public
buildings, making comments on Facebook (while in the US), and other normal
activity. This oppression makes the news here because it involves westerners;
the constraints on the lives of their own citizens must be far worse.

